
Ask HN: How are you filing W2, W4, or 1099 this tax season? - Starz0r
If you are an American, you know that it&#x27;s currently tax season, which means it time to do a lot of boring paperwork to get your returns. In other countries, you may just get a refund straight up, or just the exact paperwork that you must mail in, but us Americans do not have that, and so there are many different ways of completing the same task. I&#x27;m writing this because I am very curious of the ways other people may use to complete their tax filing early, or just faster than others. Also, a lot of tax filing services advertise around this time, and while federal tax filing is required to be free by law, some people may not know that, and end up pressured to pay for some of these services. I&#x27;d like to use this time to collect some information for future reference when tax season comes around again.<p>Bonus points if the service you use is privacy fulfilling, and does try to make money off of free users by selling information about that user.
======
pwg
OpenTaxSolver
[http://opentaxsolver.sourceforge.net/](http://opentaxsolver.sourceforge.net/)

On printed sheets of paper mailed to the IRS.

Hits both your "privacy fulfilling" and (it appears you have a typo) "does
[not] try to make money off of free users by selling information about that
user".

